# Not sweet baked beans



## atomicsmoke (Apr 24, 2014)

Fellows, 

I am not too fond of beans with sweet taste. Is anyone doing baked beans that do not require cups and cups of sugar, molasses and ketchup? I understand some sweetener is required to make sure the dish has a well rounded taste and viscosity I just don't like the sweet finish.


----------



## avfordguy (Apr 25, 2014)

I have had great comments on my beans.....

You will need the following:

1 lb of bacon

1 green pepper

1 red pepper

1 sweet onion

Molasses

Brown Sugar

Yellow mustard

Log cabin maple sryup

Famous Dave's Texas Pit BBQ sauce 19 oz jar

2 large cans of pork and beans ( the cheap stuff) Walmart or cambell pork and beans...plain!

Partially freeze the bacon ( makes it easy to cut)

Ok the sauce:

Add the bbq sauce to a saucepan no heat at this time...

Add 1/4 cup yellow mustard

Add 1/2 cup molasses

1/4 cup log cabin maple sryup

Add 1 1/2 cups brown sugar

Stir until mixed

Cook over low heat until brown sugar is fully disolved

As soon as it starts to bubble up from the bottom of the saucepan remove from heat!

Less sweet.....remove the log cabin and remove 1/2 cup brown sugar Then add 2 TSP Louisiana hot sauce

The Fixins

Take the frozen bacon and cut the whole slab(package) in 1/4 inch strips

Put bacon ( cut up) in a fry pan add heat stir and watch so that you don't over cook it...while bacon is cooking

Chop green pepper, red pepper, and sweet onion and set aside.

while bacon is still cooking open the 2 cans of beans......

First can of beans go into a strainer and rinse with water until water runs clear ( no sauce)

Place that batch into crock pot

Second can of beans do the same as the first can ( do not do 2 cans together you will not rinse off all the sauce)

Place second can in crock pot

As bacon starts to brown remove bacon from frypan and place on paper towel to absorb grease DO NOT REMOVE GREASE FROM FRYPAN!!

After bacon is removed place bacon grease on high heat....

Add the chopped green pepper, red pepper, and sweet onion

Cook until onions somewhat clear and green pepper JUST starts to brown...

Take bacon that was draining and place in crock pot

Once the pepper onion batch is cooked place on paper towel to absorb grease

Add BBQ sauce to crock pot

Add the onion and green pepper that was cooked and drained

cook on high heat in crock pot for 2 hours (covered) stir every 15 min

Then lower temp to LOW for 2 more hours ( covered ) stir every 30 min.

DONE !!!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2014)

If they don't have to be the whole, " Boston Baked Bean " style beans you may find my Ranch Beans to your liking...JJ

*Double J Ranch Beans*

1Lb Pinto Beans, sorted and rinsed

6ea Ancho Chiles. See Note*

6ea Guajillo Chiles

2T Bacon Grease

1C Diced Onion

6ea Garlic Cloves, minced

1can Rotelle Tomatoes and Green Chiles.15oz.

1T Smoked Paprika

1T Brown Sugar

1tsp Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2tsp Cinnamon

1/2tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

1/2tsp Oregano

1C Water

6C Beef Broth

S & P to taste

Soak the Beans overnight and drain.

Toast the Chilies in a pan over med/high heat until they blister and just begin to brown.

Remove the stems and seeds and grind to powder in a coffee grinder.

Saute the Onions in Bacon Grease until soft.

Add Garlic and saute 2-3 minutes or until the Garlic is fragrant but not brown.

Add the ground Chilies Herbs and Spices and saute 1-2 minutes.

Add the Tomatoes and Water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

At this point you can puree this mix for a smooth sauce or leave chunky and proceed.

Add Beans and Broth. Simmer until the beans are tender, about 2 hours, adding water as needed so the pot does not go dry.

Add Salt and Pepper to taste.

Makes about 6 cups Beans or 10-12 Servings

Note*...You can substitute 1/2 Cup of your favorite Dark Chili Powder for the ground Chiles.

For Scratch Boston Style beans, this recipe from another member looks good, I have not made them yet. The amount of sugar can be reduced and for full flavor use Blackstrap Molasses as it is less sweet then the mild version with a more intense flavor. I would add additional water as we3ll as the finished product looks a bit dry to me...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...om-scratch-today-w-q-view-and-bbr#post_724131


----------

